# suche Panzer General für Windows 95



## Elektro (23. Dezember 2009)

*suche Panzer General für Windows 95*

Hallo,
bevor hier jemand anfängt zu meckern, ich suche keine illegale downloadquelle!
Also ich bin seit 1994 stolzer Besitzer der Spiels Panzer General (war mein 2. Spiel auf CD-Rom überhaupt). Da ich dieses seit dem immer mal wieder gerne spiele musste ich bis jetzt mit DOS BOX arbeiten um es unter Windows XP zum laufen zu bringen. Ich bin jetzt in den unendlichen Weiten des Internets darauf gestoßen das es 1996 anscheinend eine "neuere" Version des Spiels gab welche unter Windows 95 lief und höhere Auflösungen unterstützt hat.
leider bin ich bis jetzt weder auf einen kostenlosen download noch auf eine Quelle bei der man es kaufen kann gestoßen (ebay auch nicht).
Falls jemand eine Idee hat oder weiß wo man das Spiel in besagter Version bekommen kann würde ich mich über eine Mitteilung freuen.

DANKE!


----------



## tuned (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: suche Panzer General für Windows 95*

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter :


Panzer General 2
Download Panzer General | abandonia
http://www.cdosabandonware.com/std_games_details.php?gameid=4


----------



## Elektro (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: suche Panzer General für Windows 95*

Danke, ist zwar nicht ganz das was ich gesucht habe da die downloadbare Version die Dos Variante ist, welche ich besitze und die online Version auch nicht wirklich glücklich macht. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe Tuned!


Nachtrag: Ich bin mit der PGforever Version doch ganz zufrieden, da sie offline ganz gute Dienste leistet. Danke nochmal!


----------



## ETS WEHRWOLF 5./33 (2. März 2010)

*AW: suche Panzer General für Windows 95*

Ich suche PG 1 für Vista,kann mir jemand helfen oder wie bekome ich die "runterladbare Version"zum Laufen? abandonia hab ich ausprobiert aber der Mistbock verweigert mir den Dienst!
Ich könnte selbstverständlich modernere Spiele spielen,will ich aber nicht HILFEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Für die Unterstützung der DOSbox Variante wäre ich auch sehr verbunden.
P.S. Ich bin kein Anfänger aber Amateur,bitte helft einem Urtier!


----------



## 1dinosaur (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: suche Panzer General für Windows 95*

Hier ein Link Für Panzer General Die Panzerliga - Updates


----------



## MegaPower3000 (9. August 2010)

*AW: suche Panzer General für Windows 95*

Ist jetzt nicht das Original Panzer General 1, aber ein Open Source Spiel basierend auf Panzer General 3D:

openpg2.com

Im Netz findest du viele User Kampagnen und Mods, z.B.:

Rayydar's Raiders - Panzergeneral 3D / PG2 Site
Steve's PG2 campaign page
uvm.

EDIT: Ich sehe jetzt das Datum des threads


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. August 2010)

*AW: suche Panzer General für Windows 95*

Wenn`s noch interessiert; 
habe die Original CD- Version v. Panzer General 3D f. Win 95/98 hier rumliegen.


----------



## Blade_Runner (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: suche Panzer General für Windows 95*

hier was feines für die Veteranen der PG Serie 
?Panzer Corps? soll ?Panzer General? wiederbeleben - 14.01.2011 - ComputerBase


----------



## Elektro (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: suche Panzer General für Windows 95*

Danke für die Info!

Das sind ja mal feine Nachrichten , hoffentlich kann das Spiel meine Erwartungen erfüllen .


----------



## Rolk (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: suche Panzer General für Windows 95*

Das Spiel ist sowas von gekauft!


----------



## Blade_Runner (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: suche Panzer General für Windows 95*

bis jetzt sieht es nach nem würdigen Remake aus


----------

